

FounderLine – LIVE webcast for startup founders - beninato
http://founderline.com

======
beninato
This Thursday, I'm launching FounderLine, a LIVE webcast devoted to helping
startup founders succeed. Every week I'll have a guest entrepreneur or
investor join me to answer startup-related questions that come in via phone,
email, tweet, etc. The show will be live every Thursday from 5-6pm Pacific
Time starting this week.

I would greatly appreciate it if you could share this post and spread the word
to any startup-minded people out there. More information online at
founderline.com. Thanks so much!

~~~
feverishaaron
What is the tone of the show? Is it focused more around the deal flow aspect
of the startup ecosystem, or are you going to field more general, "art of the
startup" questions?

~~~
beninato
Feverish, I think it will depend upon the callers and email questions. Some
specific "I'm having this issue with my co-founder or investor" and some
general "how do I start a company." All are welcome! Be sure to tune in
Thursday!

------
CaptainStupid
Joe is an expert on startups, I plan on learning a great deal from these
webcasts. I've been asking him my startup questions for years and always got
great advice.

~~~
beninato
CS, thanks, you can ask your questions any time!

------
pviswana
Sounds like an interesting webcast topic.

~~~
beninato
Thanks pviswana, I really appreciate it! Tell your friends please.

